# EO in the civil service



## fingal15 (15 May 2007)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has recently been successful in getting a job as an Executive Officer in the civil service through open competition.

I have always been interested in getting into a government job and would like to be prepared for the next time an external competition comes up.

I have 3 years of managerial experience based in hospitality industry (pub) and also some in retail . 

I have recently completed a certificate in management and was considering doing a diploma in management in the near future.

Can anybody advise whether the above wll stand for me in an open competition for EO? Or if anybody can give their experiences on this it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fingal15 (15 May 2007)

Thanks Dr Feck

If you dont mind me asking, did you have a degree before applying? From what I've heard it seems to be required to even get to the interview stage? 

I have also heard that previous experience does not matter and that it is only based on merit and results.

Any info would be great!!


----------



## gipimann (15 May 2007)

Fingal15, the civil service are advertising for HEOs at the moment, and one of the requirements is managerial experience.  3rd level qualification desirable but not a requirement. Why not check it out?


----------



## tricky@ (16 May 2007)

Hi drfeck, I have an interview next week for the open EO competition, currently preparing the answers in my head. Did they throw any of the usual curve ball questions at you, for instance "what are your weaknessess?" and did they ask you for other examples outside of the ones you listed in your Interview Preperation Questionaire?


----------



## foxylady (16 May 2007)

fingal15 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has recently been successful in getting a job as an Executive Officer in the civil service through open competition.
> 
> ...


 
As you have managerial experience why not skip the eo route and go straight for the heo.


----------



## Rovers1901 (16 May 2007)

Everything is based around the competencies. They may ask you about weaknessess etc in the context of your examples. They can also ask about another example for a particular competency so have one prepared


----------



## shesells (16 May 2007)

My experience of the application procedures has been that they don't care about your qualifications, experience or interest until interview. About 5,000 people did the last set of exams (HEO/AO) and all you needed to apply was your ppsn, name, address, email and dob.

Even in round 2, it doesn't matter how suitable your experience is, it's all about how you perform in the tests.


----------



## gianni (16 May 2007)

fingal15 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has recently been successful in getting a job as an Executive Officer in the civil service through open competition.
> 
> ...


 
I have been offered a position in the current EO competition. I did the exam in the RDS back in late 05 (I think!) - then I got called for interview in May 06... they offered me a position in late 06, which I declined, and then offered me another one at the start of this month (which I also declined). 

Incidentally my reasons for declining are purely based on the location of the posts.

Anyways to get back to your question... your qualifications will stand to you but only if you can get as far as interview stage. Having qualifications will show an employer that you can apply yourself to a task and complete it (also you results will allude to how well you can apply yourself to a task). 

My experience in the interview was that they were interested in what I had to do to complete my studies rather than the actual areas that I studied. 

It's a long haul going for any Civil Service competition so my advice is to apply for everything going now and worry about whether you want the post and/or are qualified for it at a later date!


----------



## indebtedgal (16 May 2007)

As mentioned on earlier posts i have an interview for tempory CO position on friday. Did 12 hour shift yesterday with no break and no extra money for it just because i was off today and could no leave stuff in my in box. granted i could have left but i know that it would only lead to phones about this and that today and i'd still have to face the music.. therefore will prob accept the tempory position if offered, at least its 13 weeks employed while looking for something suitable.


*any tips on questions i might be asked
* any one ever heard of such a position being extended to cover      maternity leave for example??


----------



## Welfarite (16 May 2007)

indebtedgal said:


> * any one ever heard of such a position being extended to cover      maternity leave for example??



Yes, it all depends on luck! If you end up in an area where somebody is due to go on ML, you might get the contract extended. I have seen cases where contracts were extended on a monthly basis when somebody was out of long term sick leave. 

It also depends on the daepartment you are working in, whether posts are being suppressed in that area, etc..


----------



## indebtedgal (16 May 2007)

i rang the publicjobs number and was told that even though i am being interviewed at a certain dept it might not necessarily be that dept that i'm placed in.. I'm really indecisive about it. I know one way or another i will not stay in current job much longer so i don't know why i'm like this.. i'm half afraid that if i leave where i am my arch enemy there ( who is also unhappy with her job) might leave and then i MIGHT be offered an opportunity to have better hours.... my mind is melted from this!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingal15 (16 May 2007)

Is a job simulation required??


----------



## clone1 (17 May 2007)

What is the average salary for an EO in the civil service?


----------



## Rovers1901 (17 May 2007)

From 1/06 the first point on EO scale is €30,628

Payscales for EO/HEO/AO/3rd Sec available on www.pseu.ie


----------

